# Corolle doll: getting rid of vanilla scent



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

My daughter fell in love with one of those Corolle dolls. It's PVC and phthalate-free, which is wonderful, but that vanilla scent is killing me. "Baby" must sleep with my daughter who sleeps with me, so I sleep with this vanilla scent. I'm sensitive to perfumes as it is, but I'm also pregnant, so I'm sure it's worse.

Anybody have any success getting rid of that smell? I know you can wash the dolls--we also have the Tidoo which can go in the bath. I haven't tried yet because I think my daughter will get upset waiting for the doll to dry. But does washing it lessen the scent?


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

My Dd got a Cabbage Patch doll (uuuggh!) from my parents and it stunk to high heaven. I immediately got a headache from it and I was across the room!

Its been sitting in the basement since Christmas 06', out of the box, and I recently noticed that the scent has faded. Took a long time... Plus side is that Dd has forgotten about it.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

You could try soaking it in vinegar...







...that might work


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

How long has she had the doll? My DD got one for Christmas, & just adores it - it goes everywhere with her - & while I did notice the smell from it at 1st, I haven't noticed it for a while (about a month out of its box now). It's had a couple of "baths" in the dog's water bowl







, but not been fiddled with otherwise. It's not exactly gone, but not real noticable now. So maybe your DD's doll will sort of "wear off" the worst of the smell soon, too?


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

We have a stinky lavender doll. DD got it for Christmas of 2006 and it is less stinky now, but smells enough for me to refer to the doll as "stinky doll"


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 26, 2006)

My son has Tido too. We've had him about eight months and his scent seems to have worn off, he has taken a few baths, if that helped... good luck! I feel for you, I am also super sensitive to scents.

Oh and I'm so glad to hear it is pvc and phylate free, I had tried to find info on the corelle dolls and couldn't come up with an answer. So Tido stays.


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

She's only had it for a week, so I guess there's still hope....


----------



## Way Up North (Sep 15, 2007)

I am very sensitive too and I only noticed the scent on dd's corolle doll for a week or so.. good luck!


----------



## AmyLouise (Nov 26, 2004)

Bury it the snow for a couple of weeks! Seriously it works!!

Amy


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khanni* 
My daughter fell in love with one of those Corolle dolls. It's PVC and phthalate-free, which is wonderful, but that vanilla scent is killing me. "Baby" must sleep with my daughter who sleeps with me, so I sleep with this vanilla scent. I'm sensitive to perfumes as it is, but I'm also pregnant, so I'm sure it's worse.

Anybody have any success getting rid of that smell? I know you can wash the dolls--we also have the Tidoo which can go in the bath. I haven't tried yet because I think my daughter will get upset waiting for the doll to dry. But does washing it lessen the scent?

Put it out in the sun & it will accelerate the out gassing.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Both Corolle dolls that DD has have had the scent wear off after a few weeks, thank goodness.

My mother got DD Tidoo for Christmas. How cute is s/he! MIL also bought DD a couple of ugly cheap plastic baby dolls (complete with requisite bottle), and DH didn't really understand why I couldn't stand them until he put Tidoo and "ugly babies" side by side.

Question for those of you who have bathed Tidoo - how long does s/he take to dry? DH told DD that Tidoo could go in the bath, but when I examined the doll, seems it has hollow legs? Do you need to drain it first one way then the other? I'm afraid to let the doll in the bath b/c DD adores it and I can't see her being happy leaving it hanging in the bathroom!

As an aside, I'm so happy I discovered Corolle. Before I bought DD her first doll, I was traipsing around Toys R Us and trying to find one that wasn't really ugly. I was really surprised how icky most of them are - or make all kinds of stupid noises etc. Then I discovered Corolle, and other than the sickly scent, they're so sweet and simple.


----------



## izadora (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellp* 
My Dd got a Cabbage Patch doll (uuuggh!) from my parents and it stunk to high heaven. I immediately got a headache from it and I was across the room!

Its been sitting in the basement since Christmas 06', out of the box, and I recently noticed that the scent has faded. Took a long time... Plus side is that Dd has forgotten about it.










where did you get this info? I've been searcing for a while to try and find out if it's non toixic, since this is my dd's fav. baby doll.

TIA


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

DD just got a corolle doll for christmas and loves it! Glad I found this thread b/c I thought I was crazy thinking it smelled like vanilla!!


----------



## teeniebeenie6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khanni* 
My daughter fell in love with one of those Corolle dolls. It's PVC and phthalate-free, which is wonderful, but that vanilla scent is killing me.

I emailed the company and they told me their dolls are made of PVC but the PVC is phthalate free. They are our favorite dolls. I put ours near the window overnight and it seemed to decrease their smell. I am pregnant and the smell is a little overpowering for me.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Run it through the washing machine a couple times. Helps with the smell.

We found the Tidoo can go in the bath, but you have to REALLY wring it out -- usually it doesn't get water in its legs, but once in a while it'll get some in its arm or head. You just check. Even with the super-squeezing and leaving it on the hot radiator, I find it still sometimes gets a little funky and benefits from a machine wash and dry. (I do it at night so my kid doesn't notice.)

The other thing: our Tidoo seemed to compress or lose a lot of its little filler balls (although there was no hole -- it was a mystery), so at one point I opened it up and stuffed it with extra poly stuffing. Still does fine in the tub!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Okay, we got two of the dolls and they don't smell like anything. Is it certain dolls?


----------



## teeniebeenie6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Okay, we got two of the dolls and they don't smell like anything. Is it certain dolls?

Weird, all the ones we've gotten smell like vanilla. We have a Chouquette, two Calins, two Tidoo's, a Miss Rose, a Boupibounce and a Bebe Amour.


----------



## saraisabee (Aug 29, 2006)

According to HealthyToys.org, the Corolle doll my daughter loves is highly toxic. I no longer trust Corolle. You can look up other Corolle dolls here:
http://www.healthytoys.org/product.s...etmake=Corolle

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news







. I was very sorry to see a lot of our favorite brands rank poorly on this website.


----------



## teeniebeenie6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saraisabee* 
According to HealthyToys.org, the Corolle doll my daughter loves is highly toxic. I no longer trust Corolle. You can look up other Corolle dolls here:
http://www.healthytoys.org/product.s...etmake=Corolle

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news







. I was very sorry to see a lot of our favorite brands rank poorly on this website.

Actually the study only shows that the doll is made of PVC, they do not test to distinguish which toys are made of phthalate free PVC and non phthalate free PVC. There is a huge difference. Corolle has to undergo strenuous testing in Europe because Europe has higher toy standards then the US does. I emailed the company and found out they have been using a citrus based softener instead of pthalates since 2005.

If you look on healthy toys chemical description they talk about how one of the main concerns of PVC is phthalates. I personally think they should be testing for phthalates before they mar a companies image: http://www.healthytoys.org/chemicals.chlorine.php


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Scented dolls, ugh! I remember being little and loving my Strawberry Shortcake doll though. *sigh* But I really do feel your pain, I'm super sensitive to smells myself and when I was pregnant that sensitivity was over the top. I would try giving the doll a few sponge baths with baking soda to absorb the smell. I'm not sure what else to suggest, but I hope something helps!!!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

I figured that was the case with the types of PVC, so I haven't tossed my DD's Corolle dolls. The Les Dollie Licorice doll that I was really wanting to buy DD for Christmas has high levels of bromine, though, so she's crossed off my list. I knew there was a reason I kept putting off buying her...


----------



## saraisabee (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teeniebeenie6* 
Actually the study only shows that the doll is made of PVC, they do not test to distinguish which toys are made of phthalate free PVC and non phthalate free PVC. There is a huge difference. Corolle has to undergo strenuous testing in Europe because Europe has higher toy standards then the US does. I emailed the company and found out they have been using a citrus based softener instead of pthalates since 2005.

If you look on healthy toys chemical description they talk about how one of the main concerns of PVC is phthalates. I personally think they should be testing for phthalates before they mar a companies image: http://www.healthytoys.org/chemicals.chlorine.php

Wow, that's great news, thanks for that info! The doll my daughter has is this one:
http://www.healthytoys.org/product.d...?getrecno=8139
In addition to ranking poorly in PVC, which you've cleared up for me, the shoes also rank high in bromine. Do you know anything else that might clear up that issue? I would love to give the doll back to my girl!


----------

